

Why does the world have no bugs? - kozyrev
http://letsawesome.com/blog/?p=8

======
jacobbijani
Because all man made objects attempt, but fail, to recreate nature. Nature is
the original, technology the impure clone.

But uh, there _are_ "errors" in nature.
<http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_2941186.html>

------
Allocator2008
I think for me broadly, the answer lies in the fact that the laws of nature
are necessary, whereas software is contingent. For example, perhaps a bug
happens because of running out of memory, thus the software running properly
is contingent on the memory. But on the other hand, gravity, for example, is
necessary, in that it is not contingent on anything to make it work. It just
works. So for me I think the reason software has bugs, but nature doesn't, is
that the former is a contingent phenomena, the latter a necessary one.

